

Kindle for Android now available - andrewpbrett
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/28/kindle-android/

======
jsz0
Does anyone know why this app needs to read the Phone state? According to the
Android documentation it's used for location, monitoring incoming calls, and
SMS. I can't think of any reason Amazon would need that information to let me
read books?

~~~
mbrubeck
I would guess they need it to call TelephonyManager.getDeviceId as part of
their DRM device authorization scheme:
[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/telephony/Tel...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/telephony/TelephonyManager.html#getDeviceId%28%29)

Or maybe they change their sync settings (for "Whispersync") based on your
network status.

------
ydant
Good, glad it came up here. I was looking forward to this, but I'm getting
total corruption on all of my books. I tried uninstalling and re-downloading
the books and tried more than 10 different books. All come up scrambled and
crash the app like so:

<http://i48.tinypic.com/fcmmq8.jpg>

~~~
ydant
Apparently this is a bug in Cyanogen mod -
[http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=1663#c...](http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=1663#c35)

------
jeffcoat
I'm interested in this, since my phone is my favorite book reader. The best
app I've found so far for reading on Android is Aldiko ... and it's quite
good: I'd be interested to see a comparison. The linked article is not
particularly enthusiastic.

(Min version is 1.6 -- I'm going to have to upgrade my phone somehow before
trying it out.)

~~~
enjo
It's a rather incomplete app at this point on Android. They clearly didn't
anticipate how quickly Android would grow.

------
albemuth
Not available for some countries, had to switch with a global sim so I could
download. Also for Project Gutenberg books you have to search for them by name
(meaning you can't browse free books) and on top of that you actually have to
purchase them for $0. I'm not that much into buying ebooks but this crappy UX
definitely won't help on me becoming one. Luckily there are other options on
the Android Market.

------
cageface
It's great to finally have this available but I've gotten pretty comfortable
with Aldiko and epubs while waiting for this.

~~~
pkulak
Aldiko is one of the best around, on any platform.

------
doron
Anybody knows why you newspapers, magazines and blogs are currently not
available? I own a kindle, and the only reason i would really need a mobile
reader is for the magazines.

~~~
hexis
It seems like a licensing issue. Periodicals aren't available on any of the
non-Kindle device platforms, IIRC.

~~~
rcoder
I've observed this on my laptop and iPad. Subscription content is only
available on the Kindle hardware.

Sadly, this means I'll probably be canceling my NY Times subscription next
month, as the free iPad app offers enough content to make the $20/month
Kindle-only sub pretty unappealing.

